# Strobes with 3 wires hook up?



## B-love508

Good evening all. I'm new. I'm in a tight spot and cant find much info I'm looking for. So I have strobes I just recieved and they 3 wire red (positive) black ( negative) and yellow (synchro). I have a 3 prong rocker switch I'm looking to hook these lights up to and I dont use the cheap about to break in my hand switch that came with lights. I'm trying to figure out how to wire them up using my own switch. I cant figure out how to make them work without the switch that came with lights. Please help!!! Much appreciated


----------



## cwren2472

Is the switch lighted? If yes, then one of the pins is ground and you'll have to figure out which one. If no, then it means the switch is more than just on/off and you'll have to figure out what kind of switch you have (such as on-off-on)

Pictures of the switch front and back might help


----------



## B-love508

cwren2472 said:


> Is the switch lighted? If yes, then one of the pins is ground and you'll have to figure out which one. If no, then it means the switch is more than just on/off and you'll have to figure out what kind of switch you have (such as on-off-on)
> 
> Pictures of the switch front and back might help


Yes it's a 3 pronged light up rocker switch


----------



## B-love508

Like I said I'm sure I understand the reb and black wire but the yellow wire is just messing with me


----------



## dieselss

Yellow sinc wire goes to the other light(s) so they flash together or opposite.

The switch....power in, switched power out, and the 3rd is gnd for the light when it's on


----------



## B-love508

dieselss said:


> Yellow sinc wire goes to the other light(s) so they flash together or opposite.
> 
> The switch....power in, switched power out, and the 3rd is gnd for the light when it's on


Yes so the yellow wire runs between the two lights but comes all the way to their ghetto switch they sent me. I want to use my own. As pictures above. I cant get lights to work with my switch but will work with theirs and that's whats confusing me. I could careless if I'm able to switch flash patterns at this point. Very confusing ‍♂


----------



## cwren2472

You would need to add a second switch for the pattern selector yellow wire

The switch you have will do on/off only so you'd need to leave it at one pattern without a second switch


----------



## cwren2472

My guess on your switch: 12v + in likely goes to the middle. Turn the switch on and use a test light to see which pin has power coming out. That will go to your red on the strobes and the other pin will go to ground to make the switch light up

Your black from the strobes will go to ground also


----------



## B-love508

I'm hoping there is a way to use my switch ( seen above ) and get them to work without yellow wire or how to get them to work with these wires I'm working with. Sorry for all replies just trying to make sure I'm explaining correctly


----------



## B-love508

cwren2472 said:


> You would need to add a second switch for the pattern selector yellow wire
> 
> The switch you have will do on/off only so you'd need to leave it at one pattern without a second switch


Yes I dont need to select patterns I'm happy with which ever one comes on. But I hooked up a power wire to power switch then ran red strobe wire to middle post and black from light to copper post on switch and they dont work


----------



## B-love508

The strobes also have their own wires coming out for power. So the two pictured wire go to pos and neg of battery. Then it has a second set of wires with special clips with red black and yellow wires


----------



## dieselss

Noooooo

The black wires from the lights go directly to ground
The red wires from light goto the power 9ut from the switch


----------



## dieselss

B-love508 said:


> So the two pictured wire go to pos and neg of battery. Then it has a second set of wires with special clips with red black and yellow wires


Huh....pics


----------



## B-love508

Yes the black wires from strobes go to ground


----------



## B-love508

The first pictures shows how lights are connected to one another which has red and black which go to battery for power and ground. The second picture shows red black and yellow. That come all the way to front of vehicle where I " would" mount the ghetto switch the gave me


----------



## dieselss

What lights are these, did they come with a diagram


----------



## B-love508

dieselss said:


> What lights are these, did they come with a diagram


No they came with nothing. I'll send link to what they are


----------



## Randall Ave

dieselss said:


> What lights are these, did they come with a diagram


Beat me to it. I'm guessing it utilizes a built in module or relay.


----------



## B-love508

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173893675349


----------



## dieselss

Ok, I'm assuming that the power and gnd go into the switch box, then the switch box sends either or both power and gnd to the lights. And the yellow wire is the mode switch.
You need to see what that switch box turns on, power or gnd and report back


----------



## B-love508

dieselss said:


> Ok, I'm assuming that the power and gnd go into the switch box, then the switch box sends either or both power and gnd to the lights. And the yellow wire is the mode switch.
> You need to see what that switch box turns on, power or gnd and report back


I'm not sure how to do that. I can send u picture of their switch and the. Inside too


----------



## dieselss

Test light the output..aka the 3 wires.. which one comes on with the switch, which is hot all the time


----------



## Randall Ave

This must have come with some type of instructions?


----------



## B-love508

Randall Ave said:


> This must have come with some type of instructions?


Come with absolutely nothing ‍♂ strobes and bolts and nuts for mounting lol


----------



## B-love508

dieselss said:


> Test light the output..aka the 3 wires.. which one comes on with the switch, which is hot all the time


Ok I will do tomorrow. Completely dark where i am not and will give update. Thanks for help so far


----------



## Avalanche 2500

B-love508 ck. this out >


----------



## B-love508

Avalanche 2500 said:


> B-love508 ck. this out >


I know how to wire the switch itself. I have many of these switches already in use with other strobe lights. My issue is the strobes wont work with this switch I have pictured above. They will only work with the switch that comes with strobes and that switch in cheaply made. So I wanted to use mine but for some reason strobes wont work with my switch. Today when I get out of work I have to test some of the wires in the switch sent to find out which ones the always hot wire I guess


----------



## cwren2472

B-love508 said:


> I know how to wire the switch itself. I have many of these switches already in use with other strobe lights. My issue is the strobes wont work with this switch I have pictured above. They will only work with the switch that comes with strobes and that switch in cheaply made. So I wanted to use mine but for some reason strobes wont work with my switch. Today when I get out of work I have to test some of the wires in the switch sent to find out which ones the always hot wire I guess


Put the bare red wire from the strobes to the positive on the battery and the black wire from the strobes to the negative on the battery. Do the strobes come on?

If yes, they you simply aren't wiring the switch correctly.

If no, then either the strobes are now shorted out from being miswired at some point (which would be my guess), or the yellow wire needs to be either powered or grounded to make the lights work, but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> This must have come with some type of instructions?


It's a 20 dollar light on eBay made in China, I'd be surprised if there's a diagram.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a 20 dollar light on eBay made in China, I'd be surprised if there's a diagram.


Sure there is


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> Sure there is
> 
> View attachment 194297


That's in Japanese...


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's in Japanese...


Not according to Google:

"Panasonic CF-AAxxxx (AC Adapter) : Operating Instructions (Chinese)"


----------



## B-love508

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's in Japanese...


----------



## iceyman

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's in Japanese...


Looks like hieroglyphs to me


----------

